# Fatties all fall



## scottyp1292 (Dec 17, 2014)

Past few months I've been working on making fatties.  Saw how everyone was filling them with all sorts of delicious goodies, so I thought I'd roll up and smoke a few fatties myself.

My mother-in-law asked my wife what we were doing one weekend and my wife said innocently "Scott wants to smoke a fatty".  So I chimed in that we needed to roll it first.  My mother-in-law picked up on it right away, but my poor wife couldn't understand why we were laughing....anyway here is what's been going on.













Italian Fatty.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Dec 17, 2014


















Lasagna Fatty.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Dec 17, 2014






I used half ground beef half Italian sausage on these first two.  Then filled two of them with tomatoes, onions, olives, basil and mozzarella cheese.  Two more got filled with ricotta, mozzarella, marinara and basil (ziti filling). 













Finished Italian Fatties.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Dec 17, 2014


















Italian Fatty Open.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Dec 17, 2014






At this first attempt, I realized my bacon weaving skills needed some work and I didn't get enough to really cover 4 fatties.  Nevertheless, they were well received and there were very little leftovers. I did use the leftovers for the last SMF throwdown.













Italian Fatty Pizza.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Dec 17, 2014






My neighbors hosted a "Hallowsgiving" party at their house on Halloween.  Pretty much a big turkey dinner amongst friends and neighbors.  To contribute, I figured I'd give another fatty a try.

This one was thanksgiving themed, used ground turkey and country style sausage with some poultry seasoning.  Filled it up with corn and stove top stuffing and bought enough bacon to wrap it up right!













Thanksgiving Stuffing Fatties.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Dec 17, 2014


















Thanksgiving Fatties before smoker.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Dec 17, 2014






Didn't get any after pictures of these ones because they went quick.  I have to say I enjoyed them a lot more than my first batch and everyone is still talking about them over a month later.  Couldn't have been too bad?

I used my Brinkmann Electric Smoker and a blend of apple and hickory for all of these.  My birthday present last week was a new MES 30 and a ton of wood chips of all sorts.  Going to be a smoky holiday season now!!

Happy Smokin',

Scotty


----------



## themule69 (Dec 17, 2014)

It all looks tasty!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 18, 2014)

scottyp1292 said:


> My mother-in-law asked my wife what we were doing one weekend and my wife said innocently "Scott wants to smoke a fatty".  So I chimed in that we needed to roll it first.  My mother-in-law picked up on it right away, but my poor wife couldn't understand why we were laughing....


That's precious,  as well as your fatties.  Any leftover fatties are used for my breakfast.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 20, 2014)

They look good ! , your weaving  skills have improved !


----------



## fracmeister (Dec 21, 2014)

DSC00540.JPG



__ fracmeister
__ Dec 21, 2014


















sliced.png



__ fracmeister
__ Dec 21, 2014






My blog entry on the fatties  http://yanbbqb.blogspot.com/2014/12/smoking-fatty.html


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow...don't know what else to say...


----------



## gulf shucker (Dec 29, 2014)

These all look great!


----------



## smokin0eric (Jan 2, 2015)

I am new to smoking - This looks so good! Could someone please send me some idea's and cook times/temp so I can try. Thanks


----------



## acres87 (Jan 3, 2015)

Brother Scotty looks like you have the fatty figured out.  Good stuff


----------



## inferno12 (Jan 3, 2015)

Smokin0Eric said:


> I am new to smoking - This looks so good! Could someone please send me some idea's and cook times/temp so I can try. Thanks


There is a whole section on fatties!  Take a scroll through that section and you will get all kinds of ideas 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Go up to "forums" then to "smoking meat (an other things) then to "fatties"


----------



## fracmeister (Jan 3, 2015)

Smokin0Eric said:


> I am new to smoking - This looks so good! Could someone please send me some idea's and cook times/temp so I can try. Thanks


I cook them at 225F until they have an internal of 160-165. Move them around a bit to crisp up the weave.  That is on the low and slow end of it!


----------



## smokin0eric (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank You I will have to try one this weekend.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 8, 2015)

Just curious, store bought or home brewed bacon?


----------



## scottyp1292 (Jan 9, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Just curious, store bought or home brewed bacon?


This time around it was store bought.  Might be trying my first batch of bacon within the next few weeks though!


----------

